# When to start?



## Cory (Feb 12, 2003)

I didn't make it out to try my luck at coyote and fox last year, so I'm wondering when is a good time to start? Also, if anyone has suggestions for where to hunt them within 30 miles or so of Minot it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Spotting them will be much easier once the crops have come down.Your best bet is in the slough areas, as they have more cover and food.We've had great luck in the past SE of Minot.Try the areas between HW2 & HW52.Knocking on some doors will help considerably in your search in narrowing down to the prime areas.


----------



## Cory (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks BigJ


----------

